# block heater wattage use???



## PiDGE (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey all just new around here, but not to nissan fourms. I'm more present over @ club frontier.org and cdn-ntc.ca. Just put a post up with pics and vids in the welcome section. On to my question. Any nissan gurus out there know what the wattage use is on a block heater on a 05 Frontier? I've serched, but to no avail. Google brings up alot of Ford/Dodge #'s, but cant pin point Nissan #'s. Thanks PiDGE.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Block heater? As in the type of block heater that goes into a freeze plug? Generally anywhere between 750 - 1500 watts. 1500 watts is usually the limit because most outlets are only rated to 15 amps. 120v x 15 amps = 1800 watts, with a little bit of wiggle room.
Magnetic types or lower radiator hose type heaters generally won't go above 500 watts.
Get a digital ohm-meter and put the leads across your plug. Oil dipstick heaters, oil pan magnetic heaters, around 200 watts.
Outlet voltage * outlet voltage / ohm reading = wattage
(voltage squared divided by resistance = watts)


----------

